# A most excellent day of Sikaran!



## Carol (Jun 12, 2007)

Had a chance to try Sikaran for myself yesterday.  All I can say is....WOW, what a wonderful and devastating art! 

I visited the school that Tshadowchaser and Grimfang (AKA Sheldon and Charlie Bedell) have in Athol, MA.   What a FANTASTIC time.  Sheldon and Charlie got to show me a bit more about how their strikes and blocks work.  I don't know if I showed them much other than how a clumsy Silat stylist does footwork...LOL!

We touched upon quite a bit...sticks, blade, empty hands, experimenting with different angles of attack, targeting certain zones of the body, sweeps, takedowns.   Sheldon started to show me a form, which is about where my brain just shut down.  I think my body was about ready to do the same...it was one helluva workout. 

There is so much of their system that we didn't get to, such as the good amount of ground work that Charlie has added. 

I just may have to go back for more


----------



## MJS (Jun 12, 2007)

WOW!! Sounds like you had a fantastic time!! :ultracool


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 12, 2007)

Excellent I am glad you had a good time.


----------



## Hawke (Jun 12, 2007)

Sikaran looks like a sweet art.  Glad you had fun.  I enjoy playing with sticks as well.  Too bad we live on the otherside of the coast.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 12, 2007)

That's great! I enjoyed the younger Mr. Bedell's demo at the WMAA Camp a few years back. We need to get the senior Mr. Bedell to Buffalo!


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2007)

arnisador said:


> That's great! I enjoyed the younger Mr. Bedell's demo at the WMAA Camp a few years back. We need to get the senior Mr. Bedell to Buffalo!



Working on it!  I hope to be bringing at least one Mr. Bedell with me to Buffalo when I come to the Meet and Greet


----------



## Carol (Jun 13, 2007)

Hawke said:


> Sikaran looks like a sweet art.  Glad you had fun.  I enjoy playing with sticks as well.  Too bad we live on the otherside of the coast.



Indeed!  But you'd most certainly be welcome here should you ever find yourself in the Northeast


----------



## arnisador (Jun 13, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> I hope to be bringing at least one Mr. Bedell with me to Buffalo when I come to the Meet and Greet



Well, the more of them the merrier! I hope I can make it too.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 17, 2007)

Carol
sorry i somehow missed this thread. 
I must say that you are welcome here any time you want to stop by. You put up  with us all day ( about 10 hours) both at the school and at home , that in itself can drive most people nuts.  BTW she worked out about 6 hours befor we took our first break.
Hope you can retain some of the many things we went over but remember what we showed you is only one way of doing things so if you see someone else doing it a little differently learn from them. 
You worked out hard and we appreciate that


----------



## arnisador (Jun 17, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> You put up  with us all day ( about 10 hours) both at the school and at home , that in itself can drive most people nuts.



Mr. Bedell Jr. is fascinating when you get him talking about his interests (anthropology)...sorry, I don't know how interesting Mr. Bedell Sr. is in person!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 17, 2007)

he is not most of the time.
If it is not about the martial arts or my personal thoughts on subjects I am sad to say my memory fades at times. This might be to age or the abuse I put my mind and body through in my younger days.
Some may disagree with those statements but I tend to listen more than talk most of the time.
and yes, getting charlie talking on any subject is usualy interesting as his mind is filled with all sorts of knowledge


----------



## Tames D (Jun 17, 2007)

Sounds like everyone had a good time.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 17, 2007)

it was a fun day.
I must admit to seeing a few things while watching Carol try our techniques that made me think of different ways of moving and different results that might come from the same technique with just a slight ly different angle on the moves.
Never think that when I show someone something thatI am not learning at the same time. I try to learn more about what i do each day.
It is always fun to get to meet those you have not met before and share ideas. 
BTW my school is always open (if you let me know your coming) to anyone on the forum


----------



## Carol (Jun 19, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> Carol
> sorry i somehow missed this thread.
> I must say that you are welcome here any time you want to stop by. You put up  with us all day ( about 10 hours) both at the school and at home , that in itself can drive most people nuts.  BTW she worked out about 6 hours befor we took our first break.
> Hope you can retain some of the many things we went over but remember what we showed you is only one way of doing things so if you see someone else doing it a little differently learn from them.
> You worked out hard and we appreciate that



Thank you SO very much for your hospitality!  You and Charlie were fantastic hosts and wonderful teachers.

We'll have to do this again soon


----------



## Carol (Jun 19, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Mr. Bedell Jr. is fascinating when you get him talking about his interests (anthropology)...sorry, I don't know how interesting Mr. Bedell Sr. is in person!





tshadowchaser said:


> he is not most of the time.



Don't let Mr. Bedell's modesty fool you.   He is quite a fascinating person to be around, on and off the mat. :asian:


----------

